# Where do we go next ?



## gypo (Jun 14, 2017)

We travelled over from the Mediterranean today and are now about 10k from biarritz.
We got a ferry next Wednesday from Bilbao.
I've been looking for somewhere near a town we can park up safely and and have a walk/bus ride in to have a nose about. After driving on and off all day we are now on an acsi site.
Anyone know an aire or site with access to a town near biarritz or in that area ish?

Cheers
D


----------



## Morphology (Jun 14, 2017)

St Jean de Luz is a fairly nice town. I don't like the Aire, which is by the railway station, but it'd suit some people.

I got the train from there to San Sebastian, which was a good day out - you change at the border for a train they call 'the mole' which takes you right into the heart of San Sebastian.

The Old quarter is interesting - a grid of streets, with little bars serving Pintxos (local tapas).

Morph


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 14, 2017)

If you're going south, , you'll  find campsites along the N10 ,on the RHS. Probably crowded and expensive?
Very central aire st St Jean de Luz, get there early,, it's very popular..
Hendaye aire , by the railway station, is interesting and close to the Spanish border.
You're a full member, look at the POI.s


----------



## gypo (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks both, I'll take a look
D


----------



## vwalan (Jun 14, 2017)

i would just go on to spain hug the coast as close as you can. 
you will find lots places to stop the odd night etc . plus spain is usually cheaper for every thing than france.


----------



## Herman (Jun 14, 2017)

San Sebastian is great, the Aire will be full but you can use the laybys next to the aires behind the arena.


----------



## redhand (Jun 15, 2017)

Recently stayed in biarritz aire of which there are 2. Both looked good with bus connections to town or short bike ride 
los of MHs and felt safe allways
san sebastian also was great


----------



## gypo (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks all
D


----------



## rugbyken (Jun 15, 2017)

there's a lovely aire up in the hills above errentaria at a picnic spot lots of good hiking etc loads of picnic tables and bbq areas


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 15, 2017)

rugbyken said:


> there's a lovely aire up in the hills above errentaria at a picnic spot lots of good hiking etc loads of picnic tables and bbq areas



Could you be more precise about the location so I can add it to the POIs?

Thanks


----------



## rugbyken (Jun 15, 2017)

sorry chris the book is in the van in storage but there are a couple of videos on youtube of the aire one of them giving the coordinates just google aire at errentaria, it's in the ' all the aires spain & portugal'


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 16, 2017)

This appears to be the place:

Google Maps

Google Maps


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 16, 2017)

And it's already in the POIs


----------

